# Sgt. Albert D. Ware, 27



## HKphooey (Dec 24, 2009)

rip




> sgt. Albert d. Ware, 27, of chicago, ill., died dec. 18 in arghandab river valley, afghanistan, of wounds suffered when enemy forces attacked his vehicle with an improvised explosive device.  He was assigned to the 782nd combat support battalion, 4th brigade combat team, 82nd airborne division, fort bragg, n.c.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 24, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 24, 2009)

.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 24, 2009)

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 24, 2009)

.


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 24, 2009)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2009)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]They fight to live[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]They fight to die[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]To give us freedom[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]From land to sky.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]They gave us a chance[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]To rule on our own[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Now we live to show them[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]How strongly we've grown.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Thanks for your fight[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Thanks for your life[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]We now live in Peace[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Day and night.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]By Jordan Pike[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------

